# Best MIDI keyboard for composing?



## Viegaard (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi All!

I have recently learned that my Yamaha P-115 wont be able to achieve max velocity "127" in Kontakt - It's a nice beginners digital piano, but its not that great for using in conjunction with a computer.

So I have decided (after I begged my girlfriend) to get a 88 keys midi keyboard.

So far I have been looking at;

Roland A-88 and Komplete Kontrol S88 or 61?

Follow-up question. Will I ever need 88 keys when composing? (Sadly if I go the Komplete Kontrol way the 61 doesn't have the same weighted keys as the S88).


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm saving for a Doepfer LMK4+


----------



## Viegaard (Dec 16, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> I'm saving for a Doepfer LMK4+



I know Hans Zimmer uses it, but is it even full weighted?


----------



## Viegaard (Dec 16, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> I'm saving for a Doepfer LMK4+



Yeah it is, but it also weights 10 kg more than the ones I mentioned. Its a really really heavy thing.


----------



## d.healey (Dec 16, 2016)

I like the studiologic numa compact


----------



## Viegaard (Dec 16, 2016)

d.healey said:


> I like the studiologic numa compact



Looks nice, Id prefer full weighted keys though :


----------



## MarkusB47 (Dec 16, 2016)

I use Arturia KeyLab88. I have read some people have had some issues with them but I actually have two (one for studio and one for live performance) and have been using them reliably for several years now. Lots of knobs (infinite rotation kind), sliders and pads that can be programmed as needed, midi din In/Out plus USB, breath controller in (Yamaha type) and it has mod wheels Moog style (my personal preference over joysticks probably because I got introduced to keyboards via a MiniMoog). One of the nicest parts of this keyboard is the flat surface where I can put my laptop, computer keyboard or just use it to write on when editing a score. The attachable stand has a hole where a tablet power cable can pass through making it convenient to use tablets while charging them.


----------



## hdsmile (Jan 2, 2017)

I use Numa Nero and if you are piano player it's really great.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jan 2, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> I'm saving for a Doepfer LMK4+


I did see it used for a good price on eBay


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 2, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> I did see it used for a good price on eBay



Really? Recently? It's going to be my next purchase this year. Unless the dirty Devs that be release anymore bloody discounted Libraries.


----------



## muk (Jan 2, 2017)

If you want to get the Doepfer for it's action, don't. Buy a Studiologic SL 990 or a VMK 188+ instead. Less than half the price, *exact same keyboard*.

Viegaard, it's hard to tell if you need 88 keys for composing. Maybe it's most important for piano/organ and the like, or if you use ensemble patches/libraries like Symphobia, Albion, Metropolis etc. Other than that you should get by with transposing - usually keyboards with less than 88 keys have transpose buttons for that.
The bigger problem is that you seem to prefer fully weighted keys, and fully weighted usually only ever comes in 88 keys. The only exception I know of is the Studiologic VMK 166.
In any case try the keyboard extensively before you buy it, preferrably in your own studio. Try if you like the action with the variety of patches you are using in your studio. Preferences vary widely on keyboard action, and only you can know what you like.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jan 2, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Really? Recently? It's going to be my next purchase this year. Unless the dirty Devs that be release anymore bloody discounted Libraries.


Yes, I am happy with my keyboard and was just "checking" the price and found it for 600€


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 2, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Yes, I am happy with my keyboard and was just "checking" the price and found it for 600€



You have a link?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jan 2, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> You have a link?


Sure
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-tasten-mit-hammermechanik/449059920-74-16360


----------



## ZeroZero (Jan 2, 2017)

Here is the run down on the Keyboard issues. It is strangeley the case that many controller keyboards do not transmit 128 values for velocity, so check with the manufacturer before you buy. If your keyboard does not transmit the full range, then you can later adjust the values in your sequencer, but this is not ideal.
As for the range of your keyboard, you can always transpose your notes after you play them, so you won't be limited by the number of white and black keys.

Most keyboard players use a weighted keyboard for day to day playing. This is because they grew up playing the piano. I have a Hammond here and this does not have weighted keys, but this is suited for that kind of playing style. Similarly, if your striving for an eighties pop synth sound, then a non weighted keyboard won't hold you back.
What will hold you back is trying to play Chopin on a non weighted keyboard. If you want to play expressively, then most players would want the keyboard to resist their fingers a little, and this enables the playing of trills and other faster passages, more easily. 
Frankly, at the cheaper end, there is so much junk. If a child tries to learn on these types of keyboards, they don't get that interaction that ties the heart and soul in, bad keyboards make Muzak. 
When I first got a wieghted keyboard (about my fifth keyboard) at first it felt heavy going, my muscles had to tone up. However, I began to get that feedback that you need it felt "real" like my guitar and sax. I got to love it. 
I play a Roland 700NX now, and this has superb action. It's a big heavy beast, but I would not change it. I have been told by ROland that all their instruments output full range of velocity. I could suggest that you would not go wrong with a Roland - perhaps second hand if cost is an issue.
If you work on a cheap keyboard, you can still compose, but the process is more laborious. If you 'perform' your tracks in, then a decent keyboard is important - unless say your just playing chord 'pads' -which can be very effective.
Lastly, being an amazing keyboardist is actually not what is required. If you play in a trumpet part - like a keyboardist it will sound awful. All instruments have their unique characteristics - you will learn how important that is, as you proceed.


----------



## lp59burst (Jan 2, 2017)

For me, at this time, the Komplete Kontrol S88 is the best choice for my budget and needs... I played both for quite a while at a local guitar store and I preferred the S88. The NKS feature, color bar, included Komplete 11 Select (I have K10U already so this was a minor perk), and the overall feel of the keyboard were deciding factors for me. I know there have been issues with the S88 but it seems to me like many (most??? ) who have one are very satisfied with some notable and mention worthy exceptions.

I bought one on sale, it gets here on the 5th, the retailer offers a free extended 2 year warranty, and I have 30 days to send it back if I'm not satisfied... so we'll see...


----------



## JohnG (Jan 2, 2017)

there's another, pretty recent thread on this:
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/best-88-keyboard.51249/page-2

It's a very good idea to try the specific unit before getting it home, even if it's a "name brand" keyboard. I was surprised at the variability in action across the octaves in some, and the cheap, flimsy controllers on others. Really amazing and disappointing variations, too, even the same model.

Chimuelo keeps writing about the Physis K4 but I have not been able to try one.


----------

